# BMW e46 330xi SQ install



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello guys of this great and useful forum !! 

I'm assembling the sound system on my BMW e46 330xi 2001, i love clean and tight bass so sound quality is my target.

I wanted to share with you the installation steps , please post impressions and opinions to improve my installation.

Here are the components basically are Hertz+Audison :

Source : Alpine CDA 117Ri

Amplifier : Audison 5.1k

Front door speakers : Hertz 2 way compo MLK 1600

Rear panel : Hertz 2 way Hi enery HSK 165

Subwoofer : Hertz ML 3000






















Amplifier install

This is the place where i want to place it.











Stealth cable install


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Jaredturp (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm excited to see this!


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Amplifier installed need the third signal cinch cabel for the subwoofer channel. 

Enjoy sorry bad pictures quality i use phone camera :mean:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

1-way power wire eh? Nifty! :lol:


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

BowDown said:


> 1-way power wire eh? Nifty! :lol:


Yep and easy, my audison does all :laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I really like your equipment choices. I'm subscribing to see what you do for the front stage.


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> I really like your equipment choices. I'm subscribing to see what you do for the front stage.


Thanks components are respectable in view of sound quality


I see you're curious but that means you know it's a hell mounting 165mm woofers to the doors of the e46 sedan's ... 

I can tell you that I'm already doing despite the efforts do not expect a satisfactory result... :mean:


----------



## safe d (Dec 4, 2010)

+ 1 on your equipment choice. Not quite got to that financial level but will bear those brands in mind. The Hertz stuff looks beautiful. I have always hated that crass youtman, multi-coloured funky stuff.

Comps like Hertz and Audison will always stand the test of time. My dream is a Genesis 5 channel with x 2 Diamond 10s (any) and them Hertz would be a dream up front. I have a 328ci coupe for now, but would want all that stuff in my Z4 coupe that I will start saving for soon.

How do I keep posted on your progress. (think I have sussed it). Keen to see your sub location. I also wanted to check where you are running the pwr cable from. Thought our batteries were in the arse of our cars?


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Love your set up, I also own the Audison 5.1k (very good choice) just be wary of one thing; the Channel A (class A amplification) does not like to see an inducting load...no good with a use of a crossover network, Channel A is best used as a full range/high pass single speaker. Not making this up, that amp rocks overall but be careful how you set it up, this was confirmed to me by Larry Audison's Tech Guru. All the best I'll be keeping an eye on this one!


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

safe d said:


> + 1 on your equipment choice. Not quite got to that financial level but will bear those brands in mind. The Hertz stuff looks beautiful. I have always hated that crass youtman, multi-coloured funky stuff.
> 
> Comps like Hertz and Audison will always stand the test of time. My dream is a Genesis 5 channel with x 2 Diamond 10s (any) and them Hertz would be a dream up front. I have a 328ci coupe for now, but would want all that stuff in my Z4 coupe that I will start saving for soon.
> 
> How do I keep posted on your progress. (think I have sussed it). Keen to see your sub location. I also wanted to check where you are running the pwr cable from. Thought our batteries were in the arse of our cars?


Thanks I wish you good install on your future z4. 

Sub location will be on the left driver side fiberglass box subwoofer directing the cone slightly towards the hole ski rack.

The power cable passes over the rear fender through one of the holes that are already there, you'll soon see the pic i also have to buy a new battery thought optima red.

Do i need 1.2 farad capacitor ? 




Sound Suggestions said:


> Love your set up, I also own the Audison 5.1k (very good choice) just be wary of one thing; the Channel A (class A amplification) does not like to see an inducting load...no good with a use of a crossover network, Channel A is best used as a full range/high pass single speaker. Not making this up, that amp rocks overall but be careful how you set it up, this was confirmed to me by Larry Audison's Tech Guru. All the best I'll be keeping an eye on this one!



Thanks yeah this amp is a beast, so you advise me to connect two coaxial speaker on to A channels, instead of my compo 2-way hi energy Hertz ?

Because i need some sound from the rear panel not only the bass from the trunk.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, if you are introducing a coax for your rear stage. But in my opinion I would recommend running your Channel A to your tweeters, channel B to your midrange and obviously Channel C to your sub. This would give you more options as far as crossover points (active vs passive)...also you don't really need a rear speakers, unless you drive from your rear seats?! Lol. 

I did try to run a set of components using a crossover network on channel A and it did sound excellent but when you run it hard for a bit the amp acts a little weird and starts clicking, shuts off for a quick second them comes back on.

Hope this helps, sorry I wish I could elaborate a bit more but I'm typing my reply from my IPhone and it makes it a little challenging.


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Yes, if you are introducing a coax for your rear stage. But in my opinion I would recommend running your Channel A to your tweeters, channel B to your midrange and obviously Channel C to your sub. This would give you more options as far as crossover points (active vs passive)...also you don't really need a rear speakers, unless you drive from your rear seats?! Lol.
> 
> I did try to run a set of components using a crossover network on channel A and it did sound excellent but when you run it hard for a bit the amp acts a little weird and starts clicking, shuts off for a quick second them comes back on.
> 
> Hope this helps, sorry I wish I could elaborate a bit more but I'm typing my reply from my IPhone and it makes it a little challenging.


Thanks bro ! 

With the configuration that you're suggesting that is driving the tweeters on the A channel is described in the manual as mutlichannel 2 Way + Sub.

I connect the 165mm woofers in parallel front and back to channel B, and to A channel only tweeters then the subwoofer. 

I wish I had a sound more 'immersive like stereo and here's why i want to have some rear speakers.


I believe that i will follow your advice i could also buy a small 2 channel amplifier for the 2way high energy hertz, and then separate the rear channel


----------



## third1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice set up 
I am also doing an Audison 5.1k, bitone and Hertz MLK 165s plus a JL 10w6. 
It will be fed by the factory hu. I want to run an active system but I think I am going to try to bi amp the MLKs, Ch A to the tweets and B to the mids through the Xover just to see how it sounds first


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

No problem, Car audio recommendation is always a pretty sensitive subject. It's hard to remove yourself from what you want to do vs what someone else has in mind. I think you're on the right track and you'll definitely enjoy yourself in the end! Goodluck, I'll be keeping an eye.


----------



## howlow (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice Amp


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks !

The signal for the subwoofer is in place... 











Amp connect to chassis










All in place still have to decide how to wires speakers ... Uhmmm :worried:


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

project is changed a little bit, i will mount my amp in the spare wheel zone then build sealed enclosure for my ML 3000. 

New pics coming soon


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

Bimmer said:


> project is changed a little bit, i will mount my amp in the spare wheel zone then build sealed enclosure for my ML 3000.


Excellent. I'm doing a similar install in my e46 Touring with a JBL sub and I think I'm going to use the spare tire well. The depth of that area is hard to ignore.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Found this build......fantastic car.......and very nice equipment!

Car: the doors are pretty challenging. I ended up having my friend cut holes in the metal inner doors and building a baffle for the 6.5" drivers. I think I remember someone doing this with an e46 and they were able to keep their stock door card with some modification around the stock speaker grill.

Amp: I really have enjoyed my 5.1k. As stated previously - splendid amp for tweets on A, mids on B, and sub on C. Recommend starting with this, if you feel you need rear fill, cheap 2 channel on the rears would work great.

Sub: my buddy Ryan just recently built a temp box for his ml 2000 - he is extremely impressed. You might give him a shout - he modeled it sealed and porter and was pretty impressed with the figures and the sound (slade1274).

Good luck with the build!


----------



## Dmanj (Jan 2, 2011)

Cant wait to see how this is going to turn out! its looking really good so far


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> ...for his ml 2000 - ......
> 
> Good luck with the build!


ML2500


----------



## jackp311 (Jun 7, 2010)

How I miss the BMW days. My Audi's have all had front batteries. Those back seat batteries were great for amplifier installs. Good looking work, so far!


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

willtel said:


> Excellent. I'm doing a similar install in my e46 Touring with a JBL sub and I think I'm going to use the spare tire well. The depth of that area is hard to ignore.


Exactly ! :laugh:





bertholomey said:


> Found this build......fantastic car.......and very nice equipment!
> 
> Car: the doors are pretty challenging. I ended up having my friend cut holes in the metal inner doors and building a baffle for the 6.5" drivers. I think I remember someone doing this with an e46 and they were able to keep their stock door card with some modification around the stock speaker grill.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, im curious to hear how it sounds with my ML 3000 in a sealed enclosure. BMW interior's kills the bass, when i turn the engine on even i do not have any sport muffler.



Dmanj said:


> Cant wait to see how this is going to turn out! its looking really good so far


I will post some new pics really really soon mate ! Thanks ! 



jackp311 said:


> How I miss the BMW days. My Audi's have all had front batteries. Those back seat batteries were great for amplifier installs. Good looking work, so far!


Yes but you have some electromagnetic noise cuz of the positive power cable.


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Testing front channels. 











Subwoofer ready for the box.


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

work in progress, as usual.


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Amplifier panel with air circulation hole, the little fan inside 5.1k can work fine.


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Excellent, reinforced and ready to be fixed


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Bimmer said:


> Amplifier panel with air circulation hole, the little fan inside 5.1k can work fine.


I won't say it's unecessary but the LRx amps draws air from the sides (where connections are) and release hot air on the top (where the Audison light is). 
Your hole might help though... 

Kelvin


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

New subwoofer ML 2500 !! 

Bass reflex box...





































The length of the box is only a factor of the final visual in the trunk, the small part will remain empty.

Too many liters, too much for the speaker.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Could put a battery inside your box  

Kelvin


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

That sub looks like a little monster!
Does dynamat on MDF really have any benefit though?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

It is a monster.... love my ML2500- can't wait to see the finished box!


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Could put a battery inside your box
> 
> Kelvin



Or power cap ? Maybe a little mod with neon inside and plexiglass logo HERTZ.. 







sinister-kustoms said:


> That sub looks like a little monster!
> Does dynamat on MDF really have any benefit though?


Yes is it, i have the ML 3000 too, but i prefer the punchy of this ML 2500 sound.

The dynamat help a little bit, more bodied bass sound... I should let you feel and I bet that will begin to put yourself in your sub boxes.







slade1274 said:


> It is a monster.... love my ML2500- can't wait to see the finished box!



Thanks mate ! Yes it will be finished very soon.


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Subwoofer soundcheck 200% approved !! Sounds deeep and loud  tried hip hop trance techno and house at low volume power because the woofer is brand new, sound is already impressive.

Now some minor work to do, sealing and cover with black classic car audio carpet.

Last pics coming soon ! Can't wait to fix it in my 330 trunk !


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

So, please help me understand the second chamber.....


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

slade1274 said:


> So, please help me understand the second chamber.....


I have written some previous post that the box is deliberately more long for aesthetic factor in the trunk ...

If I used all had too much liters for the woofer.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ahhh, thanks! Sorry for not catching that earlier post with the explanation. :blush:


----------



## aporozco (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent choice of equipment.

updates?


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

New box...


----------



## aporozco (Apr 6, 2011)

that looks great. I have the same car, i'm in the process of selecting my equipment and want hertz HSK 165. Did you install yours in the factory locations?

How's that new box installed?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Did this build make it to the graveyard?


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Be patient comes a lot of photos are ready I just have to finish some things


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

aporozco said:


> that looks great. I have the same car, i'm in the process of selecting my equipment and want hertz HSK 165. Did you install yours in the factory locations?
> 
> How's that new box installed?


I have not tried yet, but it should sound very similar to what I have done above.

I made ​​some mdf rings for the HSK, i will post pics soon bro !


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Cutting


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like a good start man. Why the change in box design?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

More pics please....thanks


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Bimmer said:


> :laugh:




:mean::laugh:


----------

